# Video of Agility in the Snow and Indi dissecting a duck



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

YouTube - Indi and Paris dissect a duck - Duck dissection

YouTube - Agility Snow.wmv - Snowpaws


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great videos and great choice if song for the agility video.:thumb:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank ya, thank ya! I do love Tool!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

You tease - I thought it was a real duck!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Bahaha. I think Indi would be a mad woman with a real duck...If I were to buy her an actual carcass to dissect, would there be anything I should worry about? As far as her taking organs out herself and stuff? I'd be kinda scared of the intestines spewing gross stuff. ainkiller: I'm not opposed to indulging my dog a little...


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Bahaha. I think Indi would be a mad woman with a real duck...If I were to buy her an actual carcass to dissect, would there be anything I should worry about? As far as her taking organs out herself and stuff? I'd be kinda scared of the intestines spewing gross stuff. ainkiller: I'm not opposed to indulging my dog a little...


A whole duck would be very balanced for her - bone, organ, meat and all! Probably want her to eat it outside. Not sure how big she is compared to a duck, but you may want to feed it to her then skip her the next day.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Indi is 48 lbs. she ranges in between 47-50 lbs depending on if we're practicing a lot or not. Well, I think we'll be buying a whole duck sometime soon then!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Indi is 48 lbs. she ranges in between 47-50 lbs depending on if we're practicing a lot or not. Well, I think we'll be buying a whole duck sometime soon then!


Let me know where you get it from - I would love to buy a few!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Will do, I know they have them frozen at HEB. Probably rather expensive there...I really want one with feathers and all...I'd have a blast taping Indi having a blast removing the feathers! arty:


----------

